# Drying peppers



## geigs (Nov 10, 2006)

Wondering if anyone has used a smoker as a dehydrator - I have a bunch of hot peppers I would like to dry and therefore preserve for the winter

any ideas?  (I assume it would be a "dry" smoke with no water pan)


----------



## joed617 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hiya, I haven't acually dried them in the smoker but I have smoked them and then placed them in my kitchen oven to dry them out after being smoked.. 

Joe


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello Geigs -

I am new to smoking but I would think unless you happen to be smoking anyway, or want to add a smoky flavor, it wouldn't be cost effective to dehydrate veggies in a smoker. 

An warm oven works great. If your household oven doesn't go down to about 110 degrees F just stick a 60 - 100 watt ligh bulb in there or you can build a dehydrator box and use a fine sanitized screen to hold the items and the light bulb for the heat source.

Debi


----------

